# I.S.C.T – ‘Poetry Of Sounds’ Point Source w/ Dual Sized – Floating Face Plate(s) ….



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

I.S.C.T – ‘Poetry Of Sounds’ Point Source w/ Dual Sized – Floating Face Plate(s) ….


Living for years now in an Artists community it is unavoidable to come across and meat people of many different Interests including performance Artists as well as musician etc.

Anyway, a few weeks back I had visiting an old flat mate from way back asking me if I could assist with the repair of his daughter’s car while she was overseas. So while attending to that job we were talking about music mainly, and I did get some great insides to what was going on here in the pro NZ pro live music scene etc. and my to my great surprise he was telling me that there was a lot of unhappy performing musician struggling with their ‘Fold backs’ speakers as in quality of build and most of all sound quality …..

Well, I saw immediately that this was/could be a new project and something to think about for ‘Dr. Phil’….. so my friend & I were discussing this all over the next few day in more detail and I made mental notes of what he as a performer was looking for, and with all that info under my belt I had strait away my project idea and I told him about it and what it should all entail for the first set to be tested & to create something to build upon.

Of course I had to finish my Sub woofer build up D (I.S.C.T – ‘12” Cylindrical Sub Enclosure’ as a (Sealed/Vented) with Dual Side Walls ….) 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/166954-i-s-c-t-12-cylindrical-sub-enclosure-sealed-vented-dual-side-walls.html first before giving this one a try!

So now I have been able to rattle this new project through arriving at a state were once again I have to wait for the parts to arrive from overseas.

This project is quiet in his infant state AS IS, but it has shaped up so far very nicely attempting a cross breed between something like a set of stage speakers with extreme good sound qualities (just simple the same or even better as the last two projects which are still in the run in period) as well as be usable at home as a set for practice or even to be used as a set of speakers in hid house for music in general!

Ok, I like to mention that the first Images are when looking at them are greatly/very misleading as the finish product will be quiet something else from what you would expect, but I think that this is nothing new to viewers which have seen previous projects of mine. In any case bit by bit it will unfold as parts ordered are only now days away so if you like then get your thoughts around these markers ‘Point Source - Dual Sized, Floating Faceplate’.


rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Both speaker chassis etc. just arrived!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. Great start. They should look beautiful.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

After running these chassis for about 5 hours on some quiet light/medium music program material & without an enclosure I got a fair idea what I could expect once they would be boxed. Yet, well they did blow me away X10 in this very simple test set up (& without the finish product baffle/face plate mounted) playing through them for a couple of hours a Classical Guitar & pushing a lot of Harmonics.

My professional Gutarist friend just could not or wanted to stop as he enjoyed the reproduction on these speakers so much!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Test Set Up!


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, starting to come together now!

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, another test session for Guitar using only one of the cabinets which is nearly fully completed! To discribe the reproduction I would like to say 'It Was Simply Amazing'.


rgs UpperCut

Images were taken by the Guitarist on his phone! & others by myself.


----------

